

Ask HN: Advice for starting an image hosting site? - oiweo

I have an idea about how to get significant growth for an image hosting site similar to imgur. I&#x27;m holding back because the challenge there is a race between hosting costs and revenue. Any advice on winning that race? (Preferably without having to raise money)
======
benologist
A single, cheap server can easily handle thousands of requests _per second_
and come with huge bandwidth allowances etc -
[https://hivelocity.net/cart/configure/42f42273ea](https://hivelocity.net/cart/configure/42f42273ea)
for instance. That's going to be much more cost effective than amazon etc
cloud hosting.

You could also put your site / api on a cheap vps at digitalocean or whatever,
and just get a server with lots of drives for the actual image serving from
someone like Hetzner:
[http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
pr...](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
produktmatrix-ex)

